# Camera Land's "Doug's on Vacation" Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

It's that time of the year again when my kids get Presidents week off from school and we take a family vacation. With this in mind I always like to leave town with a great sale so Neil and Joel do not get lonely, so..........

*Camera Land's "Doug's on Vacation" Sale*

This sale will run from now thru the end of February. I'll post some highlights here. I will also put a link to each mfg's demo page on our site as there are some great deals to be had in demos.










*Zeiss* is phasing out their *#524508 Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK * & their *#524510 Zeiss Conquest 10x40 T* ABK* binoculars.
We jumped on the opportunity to buy a bunch of these in order to offer them to you @ *only $699.99*, your choice of either model. This is a great deal on a new Conquest.

*Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO Demo Riflescopes* These scopes have never been mounted and are in as new condition.
Demo Unit Price: $789.99
#20 & #4 Reticles Available
Matte Black Finish
Hunting Turret & Target Turret Available
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

Demo Unit Price: $829.99
#43 Mildot, Target Knobs
Matte Black Finish
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

Demo Unit Price: $849.99
Rapid Z-Varmint & Rapid Z-1000 Reticles Available
Matte Black
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

*Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x44 AO Demo Riflescopes* These scopes have never been mounted and are in as new condition.
Demo Unit Price: $679.99
#4 & #20 Z-Plex Available
Matte Black
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

Demo Unit Price: $739.99
Rapid Z-800 or Z 1000 Matte Black
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

Demo Unit Price: $719.99
#43 Matte Black w/ Hunting Turrets
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

Demo Unit Price: $799.99
Target w/#43 Matte Black
Includes a Lifetime Transferable Warranty.

*Full Zeiss Demo List*










*We have some close outs on new Steiner binoculars.* These are excellent optics, Made in Germany, that at these prices are worth a serious look.

*#234 Steiner 8x22 Predator Pro Compact Binocular* reduced from $154.99 to *only $124.99*

*#236 Steiner 10x26 Predator Pro* reduced from $174.99 to *only $129.99*

*#438 Steiner 8x32 Merlin Binocular* reduced from $439.99 to *only $219.99*

*#448 Steiner 8x42 Merlin Binocular* reduced from $499.99 to *only $349.99*

*#250 Steiner 10x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $699.99 to *only $469.99*

*#252 Steiner 12x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $749.99 to *only $519.99*

*#256 Steiner 10x56 Predator C5 Binocular *reduced from $839.99 to *only $599.99*

*#353 Steiner 7x30 Navigator Pro Binocular w/ Compass* reduced from $449.99 to *only $309.99*

*These prices are NOT on our web site* so you can do one of a couple of things:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type *"Doug's Vacation Sale"* and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128 and mention *Doug's Vacation Sale*.









We have been asked to get a sharp open box price on the Minox BL Comfort Bridge Binoculars. Thru the end of the month, if you mention this sale:
*#62197 Minox BL 8x33 BR Binocular* which new sells for $469.00 is *only $299.99*

*#62195 Minox BL 8x44 BR Binocular* which new sells for $489.00 is *only $349.99*

*#62196 Minox BL 10x44 BR Binocular* which new sells for $499.00 is *only $349.99*

For adventurers and discoverers, travelers and nature enthusiasts - MINOX now presents an essential companion for all outdoor activities: The *#62208 Minox MD 8x42 CWP Monocular with integrated compass* reduced from $109.99 to *only $89.99*

If you're looking for a great *"Big Eye Binocular"* then take a look at the *#62036 Minox BL 15x56 BR *

*These prices are NOT on our web site* so you can do one of a couple of things:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type *"Doug's Vacation Sale"* and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128 and mention *Doug's Vacation Sale*.

*If a higher end Made in Germany optic is what you are after
* We are now accepting orders for the:
*BL 8x42 German @ $489.99* & the *BL 10x42 German @ $499.99* 
These binoculars will be in and ready to ship by the end of the month. These are a limited run by Minox that are hand made in Germany.

*Here is a link to our Minox Demo Page*









We announced last week that we purchased all the display goods from Leica at the recent SHOT Show. You can see the *full list of Leica demo goods* but to highlight a few:

*#40037 8x42 Geovid HD @ $1879.99

#40294 10x42 Ultravid HD @ $1699.99

40390 8x20 Monovid @ $399.99*









*Swarovski * came thru with a few great demos recently. All of the demos we have from them can be *seen by clicking here* but as a taste:

*#59316 (Demo Unit)Swarovski Z6 Series 2-12x50 - BR Reticle @ only $1699.99*

*#59617 (Demo Unit) Swarovski Z6 Series 3-18x50 - BR Reticle* *@ only **$1749.99*

*#59017 (Demo Unit) Z3 Series 3-10x42 - BRX Reticle Riflescope @ only $789.99*









We still have a few of the *Vortex Crossfire Riflescopes* available. We literally purchased over a ton of these scopes in order to offer them to you at these crazy reduced prices. You should have seen the look on Joel's face when they delivered them.
*Vortex Crossfire 4x32 Rimfire V-Plex (Part# CRF-432) Riflescope* was $114.99, now *only $59.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 3-9x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-01-ILLD)* was $114.99, now *only $79.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 V-Brite Matte Black (Part# CRF-04-ILLD)* was originally $149.99 now *only $79.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-12x40 AO Fine Crosshair Matte Black (Part# CRF-AO04-P)* was originally $149.99 now *only $89.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 1.5-4x32 V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-09-PLEX) Riflescope* was $99.99, now *only $54.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6x40 V-Plex (Part# CRF-640)* Riflescope nice for .22 rifles and short range deer rifles & slug guns was $114.99, now *only $49.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 2x20 EER V-Plex Matte Black (Part# CRF-13-P)* Pistol Scope was $99.99, now *only $29.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 8-32x50 AO Fine V-Plex Wide Matte Black (Part# CRF-250-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $129.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50 AO Mil Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-624-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*

*Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-650-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99*

*Great news...*
*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 Plex' Riflescopes are Back @ $279.99*

We have confirmation on our deliver of the:
*Vortex Viper 2-7x32 V-Plex Riflescopes @ $199.99* 
&
*Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescopes @ $279.99* 
We also stocked up on the dedicated *Vortex Viper 44mm Scope Shade @ $29.99*

Last year we had Vortex build some of these scopes for us after they stopped producing them and we sold out in a VERY short time. We commissioned Vortex to make more of these two great scopes and we just got word that they are in route to us. We should have them in stock and ready to ship the beginning of March.
We are now accepting Pre-Orders, so if you'd like to get one, or more, of these scopes we're now selling them again (while the supply lasts).

The other item we will include in this promotion is a repeat of a Christmas favorite....*10% off *all in stock *Tactical Riflescopes*. Through the end of February we'll give an extra 10% off on all in stock Tactical Riflescopes (except Trijicon, as they do not permit these types of promotions).
Again, you can do one of two things in order to get this 10% off:
1) Place the order on our site and in the note area type *"Doug's Vacation Sale"* and we will issue a refund back to your payment method down to these special prices
2) Call in your order to us at the store @ 212-753-5128 and mention *Doug's Vacation Sale*.

I think these sale items should keep Neil and Joel busy while I am gone. 
You can call them @ 212-753-5128, or e-mail them:

Neil - [email protected]
Joel - [email protected]

*Have a great Presidents week.*


----------

